

Ask HN: (Yet Another) HN Comment Quality Going Down? - smakz

I know I know, another thread about comment quality - seems like we have these on a quarterly basis.<p>But it really does seem bad lately. A lot of up votes for reddit-style one liner zingers. Thoughtful discussion hard to navigate. I find myself losing interest a little bit in the comments section lately, but the submissions at least seem all on target.<p>I'm wondering does anyone else notice a similar slip in comment quality lately? Is this inevitable? Is there a desire amongst the community to turn it around? Is it just me?
======
benwalther
It's my fault and people like me.

Reddit's quality has been dipping significantly lately (there's been 3-5 front
page self posts on "are you smart but too lazy to do anything with it?") and
so people like me are subscribing to HN again to get that 'old reddit' feel.

Keep the focus on immediate actionable steps rather than armchair
pontificating and you'll drive off the non-constructive layabouts.

------
adrianwaj
It'd be fairly straightforward for a browser plugin to hide according to a
threshold (+ some rules). eg 1 point comments have to be more than 1 hour old
to hit the threshold.

------
jacquesm
edw519 already noted once that it is cyclic, and that the cycles have their
'lows' when YC has their application round, we're in the midst of that.

------
ableal
Two suggestions: make votes cost (e.g. 1/10 point); put a threshold also on
upvoting (e.g. 10 or 20 points).

Eroding over time (e.g. 1 pt/day) probably would also be beneficial.

~~~
csomar
I think threshold are useless in HN, since submission Karma and Comment Karma
are mixed. Send two good stories that you steal from Reddit or track a popular
blog and you'll get 100+ points quickly.

